# good jettys on the bay side?



## drewmorton (Jun 16, 2006)

We have a weekend place in the villas, and I am having a buddy come up this saturday for some fishing. As we are new owners here, I havent really had time to scope out the good spots. I grew up fishing on the ferry jetty as a kid, but when I went there a few weeks ago, it was packed with fishermen. Never was like that 25 yrs ago. Can anyone give me a good idea of a place to go and bait to use? I guess by the number of fishermen there, it mustve been a hot spot, and its a big enough jetty for a few more people to fish there, but I was just wondering if theres somewhere else I dont know of to go on the bay side. Thanks in advance. Good fishing to you all.

Drew


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Drew*

Welcome to the family. There are alot of places to fish here in the area. The jetties at the ferry have been good over the years. Great for weakies. On the ferry side you'll want to use 1/4 oz white bucktails with purple worms with pink or orange fire tails. Cast out and slow retrieve. The jetties along beach drive are all pretty good. Try under the bridges also. Middle Thorofare between Wildwood Crest and Cape May, West Cape May Bridge, Route 109 Bridge and the George Redding Bridge. grassy Sound which is profiled on the costal explorer also . If you have anymore questions feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Ruddedogg's info is right on the money. I fish that area a lot also and have found that the jetty at Emerson Ave. and Beach is the most productive for me and no crowds. There seems to be a nice slough off the end of it which holds fish. The one's further north aren't so good due to the flats.


----------



## drewmorton (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank you for your advice. I would love to get a few weakies for the dinner table. I think we will try the jetty at the ferry for starters, and go from there. Have you found any particular tide to be better for fishing? I had some luck at the beach in the villas when it was coming low to high, but I wonder if the tide affects the fishing at the jetty.

Thanks again,

Drew


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Jetties*

Best time for those jetties is about an hour before high tide. They are gonna come quick and then it's gonna taper off. Like I said, white 1/4 oz buck tail with purple worm with pink or orange fire tail. Try to get about 3/4 of the way out to the end of the jetty. Deeper water that's what ya want. Just cast out about 15-20 feet, not too far, and a slow steady retrieve. Make sure you bring a net. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## drewmorton (Jun 16, 2006)

4 or 5 dogfish, 2 skates, and a small weakfish was what we ended up with after about 4 hrs of fishing. Didnt bring home table fare, but it was a good day nonetheless. Saw a few croakers brought in from other fishermen, along with the obligatory sharks and skates. Was foggy all morning, but it kept the temps down, which is ok by me.

All in all, a good day.

Drew


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Not a bad day drew. Keep up the good work.


----------

